# error: x86/_align.h: No such file or directory



## jopeto (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to FreeBSD and just installed the amd64 version on a Samsung RV520 machine. I tried installing skype, however I ran into some problems.

After running:

```
$ cd /usr/ports/net-im/skype
$ sudo make install clean
```
I get the following error:

```
linux_base-f10-10_4 linuxulator is not (kld)loaded.
```

I did a search online and found the following thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10260

It looked like this thread described the same problem I'm having.

This is why I decided to follow the advice given there and clear these folders:

```
cd /usr/src
rm -R *
cd /usr/obj
rm -R *
```
after which to update using the command:

```
sudo csup supfile
```
where I used the supfile which I am attaching.

However when I did

```
$ cd /usr/src/sys/modules/linux/
$ sudo make
```
I got the following error:

```
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/src/sys/modules/linux
@ -> /usr/src/sys
machine -> /usr/src/sys/amd64/include
cc -c -O2 -pipe -DCOMPAT_FREEBSD32 -DCOMPAT_LINUX32 -fno-strict-aliasing -Werror -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -nostdinc -I. -I@
 -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-omit-frame-pointer
 -mno-sse -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -mno-mmx -msoft-float -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -ffreestanding -fstack-protector
 -std=iso9899:1999 -fstack-protector -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes
 -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -Wmissing-include-dirs
 -fdiagnostics-show-option /usr/src/sys/modules/linux/../../amd64/linux32/linux32_genassym.c
In file included from ./machine/param.h:46,
                 from @/sys/param.h:115,
                 from /usr/src/sys/modules/linux/../../amd64/linux32/linux32_genassym.c:4:
./machine/_align.h:6:24: error: x86/_align.h: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/sys/modules/linux.
```

I googled that error as well and found the following source:
http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bsd@lists.debian.org/msg09597.html

So it looks like there is a bug. Does anyone know if it has been fixed?

Also, does anyone have any suggestion how I can get skype installed on a amd64 FreeBSD?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## jopeto (Jun 25, 2012)

Just an update:

I also found this thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/archive/index.php/t-32249.html

It does look like I have the _align.h file under /usr/include/x86/_align.h. However when I do 
	
	



```
$ cd /usr/src/sys/modules/linux/
$ sudo make
```

However the associated file /usr/src/sys/modules/linux/machine contains

```
/*-
 * This file is in the public domain.
 */
/* $FreeBSD: src/sys/amd64/include/_align.h,v 1.2.2.1.2.1 2011/11/11 04:20:22 kensmith Exp $ */

#include <x86/_align.h>
```

So should I maybe change that path to #include </usr/include/x86/_align.h>?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2012)

What exactly are you trying to do? You just need to load the linux(4) kernel module. Nothing more, nothing less.

`# kldload linux`
Then install emulators/linux_base-f10.


----------



## jopeto (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your reply.

Actually I just figured that out on my own as well (stupid me) and came here to post an update when I saw you message. Your suggestion worked and now I have skype installed. The microphone and webcam don't work yet, but I'll try to deal with that issue at a later point.

Thanks once again.

PS. Since I'm new to this forum, I cannot mark this thread as "solved".


----------

